# My latest litters-New Pix 8/20!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hoping a couple of the orange ones are fawn.

These first ones will all have red eyes. There should have been more babies with two does; don't quite know what happened here.




This litter is red eyed too. I think I finally have a couple of pied fawns in this group. I'm wondering how early the dark roots on an argente will be visible.




This litter is all black eyed. The doe is a very lightly marked cream tri with odd eyes. The facial markings, while faint, are reminiscent of Oddball.





There are still several more does that should throw their litters within the next week.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cute. I love the belted fawn. Very nice markings, plus I'm a sucker for satin.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm wondering about the black and white ones; they look either silvered or roan.

That belted fawn is almost certainly a true fawn. IhopeIhopeIhope...


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I agree, the black and white look roany. I so love your satins!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Moustress, you feel like moving closer to some sunshine?  We need to do some mousie trading. If you have connections in Atlanta, I have a mouse train scheduled to come my way and bring some back for pickup in Atlanta. hint hint

Actually, I'm kinda looking forward to seeing how much I can improve my petstore based mice, especially my really poorly colored black tan. First set of babies should be in 2-3 weeks. *paces impatiently*


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

These are so sweet, expecially the bottom litter!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When does the mouse train happen? I'd love to send you some meeces, and I could send you a few. The satins I have now are a real joy to me; when I first started breeding satins, I had healthy looking stock that produced entirely too many congenitally defective babies. They has poor fertility, poor nurturing instincts, shortened life expectancy. Then I found Pudge in a feeder bin. He was big, burly, and fairly bristled with good health. After about four generations, I pretty much put an end to all of that. It's heartbreaking to see tiny mousies try to find something to satisfy their hunger when they are unable to properly digest solid food. they would live two or three weeks, than appear to age and died looking like tiny little old meeces. Very sad.

Pudge was truly a great find, as he was also a very good mousie father, and was sweet tempered as a hand pet. My fawn and red satins all come out of those generations. I had my first satin fawn self off a mother who ahd savaged two litters, and I checked on her literally a dozen times the day shw was due, and snatched a half a dozen babies as they emerged, complete with the amniotic sac and afterbirth. I jremoved the sacs and afterbirth, cleaned them up with my own saliva and a finger, and fostered them on another mouse who had babies a couple of days earlier, a small litter.

Yes, indeed, let's see if we can connect via the mousie train. I'll pm you, you pm me, or whatever.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm driving up to Wichita in September or October, and again through OK near the end of October, so if the timing works out, I'd be happy to help with a stretch of the drive.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

what a nice litter  They all look very pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a yummy mix of tiny satins. There are two pied fawns in this litter! At last! Dusk, the buck, is ee satin self, doe, Dawn, is pied argente satin...they are going to give me another litter in a month or so. I see some nice fat tails and pretty round ears.









First look at another litter off a standard pied champagne buck and the pied argente doe shown in the last picture.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Aww, little fluffers :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Lookit the oranges! Lovely!!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the pied fawn


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I've been honestly pining to see fawn satin again, so I'm over the moon happy! And if I hadn't had an accidental litter off a fawn satin doe a couple of months before the mousery accident, I'd have to go find some stock to start over with. Next order of business is restoring the yellow/red tricolor line.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gratz! I love the look of your satins, especially the yellow ones!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoy them; they fawn, yellow, and red satins are my very favorites.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the second litter I showed pix of in this thread. The doe looked awful a couple of night ago; the hair on her head was sticking straight out on Friday night and she looked like she was not feeling too well; hunched back, narrowed eyes. I changed the bedding, gave her some Benadryl, and moved her to a warmer location. Last night she looked about 75% better, sol more Benadryl and back to the warm spot. I was afraid she might stop lactating, and her babies eyes hadn't opened yet. Tonight I saw the eys were about half open, so I gave them their own little serving of milk and bread, which, as you can see, they were going for. The doe was still nursing them, but, what the heck, a little extra feeding won't hurt them.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

cute  And I think it might be good that you are feeding them, so maybe they will give mum-mouse some space to get 100% fit again.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Exactly my thinking, Anne. Their eyes are completely open now, so they will be gobbling up food on their own, but I'll supplement their food for a couple of more weeks anyway.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you just use regular human (cow) milk, or do you use KMR or something?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Is that a white rex I see?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup! A BEW rex.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

SWEET!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

moustress, if you want to send me a BEW, by all means, go ahead...I LOVE bews!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

No way tiny, I saw it first!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The curlies from my own stock have health issues...let's see how they pan out. I probably have white curlies off the truck meeces. There's a buck who look sealpoint to me, which is plausible considering the father was a splashed shaded siamese and it's siblings included blues. So that one is a sealpoint rex. Neato, huh?!


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

I am loving the colours on those babies...stunning.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Sylvie. I hope soon to have whole litters of those super bright orange satin red-eyed mousies.


----------

